# Blade Show & Survival/tactical gear expo



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

2013 Blade Show: Knife Makers, Dealers & Collectors Unite!

Primarily, its the biggest knife show in the world, as well as having a survivor and tactical gear section. I've done the blade show for about 15 years, and can attest that if it has an edge, it'll be there. Custom, antique, factory, tactical as well as knife making supplies will be there. 
Picture a super Walmart filled with knives. :mrgreen:
Many seminars are included in the admission price.
I'm in the handmade section, table 8-C


----------

